
Key Discovery Made Simple (2016) - Tomte
https://www.gnupg.org/blog/20160830-web-key-service.html
======
patrickxb
Simple?

    
    
        Aside from GnuPG the other pre-requisites are:
          A mail server for your domain with the full authority on the user mail addresses for this domain.
          A Unix system where you have an account to receive mails to a dedicated mail address and to send mails via the sendmail tool. An account on the mail server will be the best choice.
          A web server for the same domain to deliver static pages over TLS. Re-direction to a different server is possible
          The ability to install the latest GnuPG version from source.
    

then the step-by-step instructions go on for several pages.

~~~
mastax
I think 'simple' in this case means simple to use, not simple to install or
maintain. In any case, it should get easier to install and maintain when it's
widely used and in distro repositories.

------
jlgaddis
Wow.

However well-intentioned this may be, it is nothing less than a huge
clusterfuck. Expect adoption and real-world use of this to be just slightly
north of zero.

------
jwilk
Heh, I was intrigued by the title, because I thought "Key" was an adjective
here.

